# Help 3 girlies get from Madison, WI to Dubuque, IA



## VampireSmeezeGirls (Oct 7, 2012)

I'm trying to adopt the 3 girls from WI. They can get to Madison, I can get to Dubuque. Is there anyone who can help between those two?

Would like to try to do this 28th or 29th of this month if at all possible. Weekends are all that works for me right now.


----------



## VampireSmeezeGirls (Oct 7, 2012)

Sorry, my bad, it's the 27th and 28th I can drive. Sorry for any confusion!


----------

